# 1999 Crestliner 2050 Sportfish Windshield



## straub269 (Jan 10, 2014)

Towing my boat up north this weekend, a Semi kicked up a chunk of metal and shattered my driver side windshield on the boat. I did not get the license plate of the truck so i am at a loss here. I need to just replace the glass of the driver side. It is a walk through windshield and the rest is in good shape. does anyone know where I an get replacement glass or find a used one? 

thank you,


----------



## magnum lure (Dec 8, 2002)

look into your local glass shop!


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

Call Crestliner direct. Or check with Lockeman's . 313 842 0268
I was able to get replacements for my 2001 back a few years ago. Before I switched over to bubble wind screens.


----------



## mihunter (Oct 7, 2002)

Hope you have better luck than I’ve had with my 07 Starcraft. Broke the port side glass the same way and can’t find a replacement anywhere. Did get a cool new boat name though...The Glass Half Full. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## straub269 (Jan 10, 2014)

mihunter said:


> Hope you have better luck than I’ve had with my 07 Starcraft. Broke the port side glass the same way and can’t find a replacement anywhere. Did get a cool new boat name though...The Glass Half Full.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


It’s no laughing matter, but I like the outlook on the bad luck sir! I’m thinking of going the plexiglass route, unless I find an option. Wilson marine said Crestliner no longer makes the glass for my model. The only other option I’ve found is Taylormade which is a good chunk of money.


----------



## ebijack (Apr 20, 2009)

straub269 said:


> Wilson marine said Crestliner no longer makes the glass for my model. The only other option I’ve found is Taylormade which is a good chunk of money.


If I remember right. Taylormade is the original glass manufacture for Crestliner. Not Crestliner. Typically the boat manufacture doesn't stock parts past the 10yr mark. But sometimes you get lucky.


----------



## Frank (Apr 27, 2003)

straub269 said:


> Towing my boat up north this weekend, a Semi kicked up a chunk of metal and shattered my driver side windshield on the boat. I did not get the license plate of the truck so i am at a loss here. I need to just replace the glass of the driver side. It is a walk through windshield and the rest is in good shape. does anyone know where I an get replacement glass or find a used one?
> 
> thank you,


Straub269,

Good luck finding a windshield for your 1999 Crestliner. In 2017, a gravel hauler took out my driver's side windshield on my 2000 Crestliner and I had no luck finding a replacement. Because no replacement windshield could be found anywhere, my insurance company (Safeco) totaled the boat and gave me replacement value cash to help me get a new Crestliner at Lockeman's Hardware & Boats in Detroit. I cannot say enough good things about Safeco boat insurance and how they treated me in this case. Wouldn't hurt to look into what your insurance company says. P.S. I pay $220.00 a year for the replacement value / Captain's Package Endorsemet that covers just about any boating or trailering accident or breakdown that you might have.


----------



## KSkin (May 11, 2021)

I have one of these windshields for sale if you are still in need.


----------



## straub269 (Jan 10, 2014)

KSkin said:


> I have one of these windshields for sale if you are still in need.


How much are you selling it for? And is it for the 2050?


----------



## KSkin (May 11, 2021)

It is for the 2050 Sportfish. 2001. TaylorMade stamped on it. Intact in the frame. I can provide pictures and measurements to see if it fits your needs if you want to hit me with some contact information.


----------



## KSkin (May 11, 2021)

Ill be posting it on EBay in the next couple days.


----------



## straub269 (Jan 10, 2014)

KSkin said:


> It is for the 2050 Sportfish. 2001. TaylorMade stamped on it. Intact in the frame. I can provide pictures and measurements to see if it fits your needs if you want to hit me with some contact information.


What are you looking to get for it? Also where are you located?


----------



## KSkin (May 11, 2021)

$650 and Wyoming.


----------



## SEsping (Jun 7, 2021)

KSkin said:


> I have one of these windshields for sale if you are still in need.


Do you still have that windshield? I'm in MN, but I will be in WY this week.


----------



## KSkin (May 11, 2021)

Yes I Do. You can contact me at 3078406932


----------



## gransportw (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## MrCyJrTX (Jan 11, 2022)

KSkin said:


> I have one of these windshields for sale if you are still in need.
> Do you still have the windshield? Looking for starboard side for a 1600 super fish.


----------

